# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr. Rahal, 4129 Graft FUT on a Norwood 5, 8 mos. post-op

## Rahal Hair Transplant

Dr. Rahal/ Norwood 5 / 4129 Graft FUT/ 8 months post-op

This patient came to Dr. Rahal in his early 30s noticing a receding hairline and loss of density on the top of his head. Using 4129 grafts (totalling 8893 hairs), Dr. Rahal was able to provide the patient with a much more age appropriate hairline and much more density. 

Please note: we have contact this patient for better pictures. If received, we will add them to this thread.

----------

